# CCW Forum or Thread?



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Good morning all is there a thread or forum on this topic anywhere? 

I am not looking for a debate on which gun is better just wondering what you go with and holster that works best for you. 


I personally have recently bought the ruger LC9 and love it still waiting for my license from the sheriff so I have not bought a holster yet anyone else have this gun if so which holster do you like for it? 

Thanks


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't have it yet but plan on getting it soon. I bought an LCP for summer (little smaller)and plan on getting the LC9 for fall thru spring.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

GOLDFISH,
You'll find that the type of handgun, caliber and the method of carry to be very personal. Therefore, you're going to find a wide variety of replies, suggestions, etc.

Make sure you get a quality holster. Safety and comfort are going to be the main features you're going to want to find. A holster must be safe to carry your handgun and safe to reholster after it's drawn. Simularly, if it's not comfortable, you won't be carrying it much...or for very long.

Here are a few of CCW forums that may be of some assistance:
http://www.ohioccwforums.org/
http://concealedcarryforum.com/forum/
http://www.defensivecarry.com/forum/forum.php

Bowhunter57


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I would probably start this thread under the "guns and ammo" section. maybe the mods would consider a "sub section" for CCW under "guns and ammo"?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Go with and ARCHANGEL holster by Dale Fricke. They are awesome www.onesourcetactical.com


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I've carried for about 5 years now. I started with a full size Taurus 24/7 as my main side arm, then sub compact glock26, now all I carry is my ruger lcp in a de santis pocket holster in my back pocket . Very concealable 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

My first thought is I would agree with leftfordead88 Desantis pocket holster. For some good reading go to the blog, "when the balloon goes up!" there is some good information there about carrying concealed, holsters, guns and alittle bit on several topics, I read it everyday. The author is my son.


----------



## Benboat (Jan 20, 2008)

I would recommend UBG Holsters. Very comfortable and hand made.

http://ubgholsters.com/


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I carry a P3AT and used the pocket holster for a year and then tried an IWB. IMO a good IWB can't be beat for comfort and concealment.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have two IWB holster ordered from Milt Sparks plus a belt they should be in around june or maybe july I intend to try them and see, my son tells me I will not be disappointed.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

IWB holster and a quality one. I have carried handguns for over 8 years and it is by far more comfortable and more easily to conceal


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Picking the right holster is almost as tough as picking the gun itself. I have been through many holsters before finding the one I like best.

Some things I learned along the way are: dont buy cheap. You truly get what you pay for when it come to holsters. A cheap uncle mikes will eventually collapse making it difficult to re-holster your weapon. 

Kydex is hard and noisy but makes an effective retention holster. 

Leather (in my opinion) is the way to go. I used paddle holsters for a few years and although I like them, found that I had to wear a tucked in t-shirt under my concealment garment to prevent the paddle of the holster from digging into my hip and causing pain. I found that after long periods of time that even the t-shirt didnt help much and I would constantly move my holster to different positions to relieve the pinch point. I finally went to an out side the waste holster and have had it ever since.

The real key to a good holster is a good belt. It should be at least 2 wide and made of good strong leather to hold the weight of your weapon.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

BigV said:


> Picking the right holster is almost as tough as picking the gun itself. I have been through many holsters before finding the one I like best.
> 
> Some things I learned along the way are: dont buy cheap. You truly get what you pay for when it come to holsters. A cheap uncle mikes will eventually collapse making it difficult to re-holster your weapon.
> 
> ...


Everything posted here is dead on!!


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, I have been reading and researching for a while. Just wanted to hear some of your guys everyday good/bad with experience. 

Ohio Valley has a paddle holster made in Westerville can't remember the name of them they were 35.00 there


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

BigV said:


> Picking the right holster is almost as tough as picking the gun itself. I have been through many holsters before finding the one I like best.
> 
> Some things I learned along the way are: dont buy cheap. You truly get what you pay for when it come to holsters. A cheap uncle mikes will eventually collapse making it difficult to re-holster your weapon.
> 
> ...


You sure about that? A 1 1/2" belt is considered standard gunleather sized with 1 3/4" being an outsized belt, and most holsters are made for 1.5" (unless I'm mistaken). Where do you buy jeans that have 2" belt loops? Some of my Levis will hardly fit a 1.5" belt.


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

A website that I like alot (besides this one) is Guntoters.com. Friendly knowledgable folks there. It's a concealed carry website and it's free. Tell them Lake Erie Joe sent 'ya!
Stay safe,
LEJoe


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Workdog said:


> You sure about that? A 1 1/2" belt is considered standard gunleather sized with 1 3/4" being an outsized belt, and most holsters are made for 1.5" (unless I'm mistaken). Where do you buy jeans that have 2" belt loops? Some of my Levis will hardly fit a 1.5" belt.


You are correct, my gun belt is 1 5/8" wide and fits snug through the belt loops of my Levis. Even tougher to get them through the belt loops of my dress pants. The point I was making with the belt reference is that a normal every day belt will work as a gun belt, but a thicker wider belt will prevent drooping on your weapon side and keep your pants up better. A good quality belt is just as important as a good quality holster.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I use a holster much like a slide. It is made by Tagua. I use it between my belt and pants. It keeps my handgun in place and concealed. No retention other than the squeeze from the belt, but even in fisticuffs I have been in (no rolling on the ground, but strenuous movement and angles) it has stayed in place. http://www.taguagunleather.com/new/inside-the-waist-holsters-p27

I got a Fobus paddle holster, but the retention is too tight. When I try to draw, the whole rig comes off my hip. NOT GOOD, especially since the trigger and trigger guard is covered.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Went with the desantis "insider" The non Laser LC9 fits perfect and I have no problems with the carry or concealment. 

Thanks, Everyone


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

My wife and I went last night and took our ccw course....im glad she was wanting to do it.....her first time ever shooting any firearm and she averaged a 1" grouping.....she had about a 3" group with the .22.....then shot the .45 kimber and had less than a 1" group.....then she shot the .357 revolver and put two side by side touching and the third went into the seconds shots hole!.....less than a half inch spread on three shots. Blew my mind.....I told her someone comes into our house she can shoot n i'll point the flash light haha! Instructor said her form and shot was better than any female he's every seen. Finally something I love too do and shes all in with me! Excited to start shooting together!!!


----------

